# Show Your Face????



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you guys post a picture of your mug?? 

If I knew what some of you looked like I could at least approach you at one of the shows and chew the fat. 

I will post a pic of myself as soon as I figure out how to use the photobucket account I opened weeks ago. I'm not too good with the computer but will figure it out sooner or later.

Show ur faces!!!!!:freak:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont photograph well.
Christian


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm the one with the hat.....Angel baby is the one with the feathers.:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

My mug, and Bowser.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

99% accurate


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm the hot dog man


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> i'm the hot dog man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3ybzDqX_w




LMAO!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

it ain't real good, but it gets the point across for now...










--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> it ain't real good, but it gets the point across for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR GOD"S SAKE MAN!! THAT VAN IS COMING AFTER YOU!!!!!!!
Cool old Schwinn!!!!!
Christian


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> 99% accurate


Who gave honda your number??? :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Cool old Schwinn!!!!!
> Christian


heh. funny story... the local bike shop has a bike junkyard of sorts in the back room. mostly WalMart junk, but now and then a survivor like this shows up. the owner knows that old stuff like that is valuable, but i think he can't be bothered to mess around with collectors and Fleabay and all that. he gave me that bike for $25. someone on a Schwinn collectors board offered me twice that for the tank alone when i posted pics of it. i politely declined... 

(oops. sorry. threadjack noted. and now back to your regularly scheduled thread...)

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I scared enough people the last time I posted up my ugly mug here. The pictures are still out there, safely buried in the great HT library. :lol:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is me!! Just grinning like I found the biggest stash of slot cars I ever saw. 



AW come on, what did ya expect from the partspig!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Just out of the shower*

Planning to start Jenny Craig


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Me and Sarah


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the wife and myself.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> heh. funny story... the local bike shop has a bike junkyard of sorts in the back room. mostly WalMart junk, but now and then a survivor like this shows up. the owner knows that old stuff like that is valuable, but i think he can't be bothered to mess around with collectors and Fleabay and all that. he gave me that bike for $25. someone on a Schwinn collectors board offered me twice that for the tank alone when i posted pics of it. i politely declined...
> 
> (oops. sorry. threadjack noted. and now back to your regularly scheduled thread...)
> 
> --rick


nice old schwinn.i have a few collectors bikes myself.one is from 1938 or older.it has front and rear drum brakes.lotsa fun,now back to our regularly scheduled thread


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a twin..........:jest:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Eastside Johnny?*



eastside johnny said:


> I'm the one with the hat.....Angel baby is the one with the feathers.:dude:


Moullucan or Umbrella?

Back to slotcars...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Noddaz....Umbrella......have had her for over 22 years now.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Dragula said:


> I dont photograph well.
> Christian



Eraserhead, is that you? LOL


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honda Elements Rule! (don't have the buck$ for a older Chevy Restoration)*

Lots of times these pictures come back to haunt you...Aaaaaaaaaaaaah!










This was a camping outing a couple of years ago with a couple of local Element Owners Club members. I did up a little art work on this.

Bob...the AX...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

desototjets said:


> Eraserhead, is that you? LOL


Looks like I picked he wrong week to quit sniffing glue!"-LLoyd Bridges
Christian


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*This is the face of onescaleVolvo !*

& this is what I think of people who think that it is weird & childish for grown men to play with little cars !
As the late great Charleton Heston once said :
"From my cold dead fingers !! "

BTW these are the Ideal TCR's that I converted to either TOMY G+ of TYCO 44o wide.


Neal :dude:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

At least its not Bill stinky finger:freak:


plymouth71 said:


> i'm the hot dog man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3ybzDqX_w


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Me and Sarah


BTW, this is me and my dad, there may have been some confusion about who was this beautiful, attractive and talented young lady next to this old, dried up, crotchity old man was. Just wanted to set the record straight. 

~Sarah


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

This was our HOSER's race with AW trucks. The organizer did a ton of work for this race. Got all the trucks, tested and tuned them all, got the lettering done (we chose our race team names), did the trophies, and rounded up a fun group of guys. We just showed up with food for the pot luck and for $20 got to race all day and keep the truck when it was over. I don't think anyone broke anything. 

That's me on the right in the middle right picture with my truck and third place trophy. This was taken just before my informal protest of the second place winner and subsequent bloody nose. j/k


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Me not worthy with Big Daddy at Cordova last summer. :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A picture is worth a LOT of words...hahahhahaha*



tjet princess said:


> BTW, this is me and my dad, there may have been some confusion about who was this beautiful, attractive and talented young lady next to this old, dried up, crotchity old man was. Just wanted to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RALMAO.....HA,HA,HA....Pete Sarah is a Hoot!

Hey be nice to Pete. Do you know what he had to do to get you into this world? It's hard work baby...hahahahahahha but, somebody's got to do it.

Bob...Smile and say cheese...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, I thought the old guy had scored!!!!! By the way, cool t-shirt Pete!


----------

